# Kenmore fridge leaking water.



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a couple 1990's vintage Kenmore refrigerators(top freezer/bottom fridge/ no ice maker)that leak water on to the kitchen floor.
Water collects under the crisper/vegetable bin until it starts dripping out. Sopping up the water works for awhile. 2-3 weeks later and the water is back.
I've been told the drain line is stopped up. But the only drain I can see is a little drain cup on the back wall of the fridge which runs to a line out back.
There is an access panel in the freezer(I've replaced a fan motor) but no access panels in the fridge part itself. 
I don't have a working camera but have a model #. 363.69221990 Kenmore.

Ideas?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And that's exactly what it is, the drain lines plugged up.
Check out repairclinic.com for details with your model #.


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

I had this same issue. For whatever reason the drain hole at the back of the freezer was getting plugged with ice. Every time the freezer defrost cycle ran the frost would melt but not the ice in the hole. The result was water running from the freezer into the fridge, and ultimately the floor.

After several attempts to fix it I found some advice from an old timer that has worked flawlessly. I cleared the plug and then wrapped a piece of bare 12 gauge wire around the heating element at the back of the freezer. I then inserted one end of the wire into the drain hole about an inch. When the defrost cycle runs the wire heats up and melts any ice in the drain hole. 

It's been working perfectly for months now.


----------



## Syberia (Jan 24, 2014)

Same issue, same fix, has been working that way for over a year.


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

Actually,your 1990's vintage Kenmore refrigerators become too old to work. You need to change those refrigerators, otherwise talk to a refrigerator mechanic, who can fix that for yourself.


----------

